# Cross breeding?



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it possible for an electric blue african cichlids to breed with a thick skin african cichlid?

My female thick skin is carrying eggs and my electric blue has been standing by her side for the last few days and the male thick skin doesn't seem to be around her much at all. 

This is my first experience with a my fish breeding.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With Africans the answer is more then likely. Since these are both Haps, although from seperate lakes, and with the behavior you are describing I think you may have mutts.


----------



## Sbreault (Dec 11, 2012)

How will I know for sure?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

you will know when they are big enough to start seeing color and whos trates you got. id assume more from the father but really couldn't say , but its an exciting idea either way , keep us posted on them and on the mothers condition


----------

